# Regards from Cuernavaca Mexico where bees are highly regarded.



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, Armando!

Do you keep bees yet? What about the AHB (africanized honey bees) in your
local area? I would be more concern about that too.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. Yes, how do you deal with Africanized?


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Armando said:


> Thank for opening a great door to the bee´s world.


Bienvenido.


----------

